# gentoo einstieg

## mansursalbas

servus,

bin seit ca. 1/4 jahr mit linux in kontakt (suse 8.0) und möchte mich jetzt zwingen mehr zu lernen, da mir schon mehrfach gesagt wurde gentoo sei zu hoch für einsteiger will ich das erst recht probieren (wenn's nicht geht merk ich das schon).

habe gentoo runtergeladen und benötige dann ja während der installation internet und da liegt er, der begrabene hund.

habe dsl (t-online), kein lan.

links (gut wär muttersprache) sind extrem willkommen.

m.s.

----------

## mb

hallo & willkommen !

ich hab bei mir zwar einen dsl router zu stehn.. aber meiner meinung nach sollte das so funktionieren...

zu lädst das .iso stage3 runter & brennst das und gehst dann per browser auf einen der paketmirror... dort sucht die ebuilds für pppoe.. was du alles brauchst kann ich dir leider grad nicht sagen, da zur zeit kein gentoo in der nähe ist.. [kann ich aber noch posten]

also die pakete lädst du.. packst die auf diskette/cdr... installierst gentoo wie gehabt.. aber bevor du ans emerge rsync gehst installierst du die pppoe ebuilds mit ebuild /path/to/pppop-sachen/pppoe.1.2.3.ebuild... konfigurierst pppoe einwahl und fertig...

sollte klappen  :Wink:  theoretisch

vielleicht hat das ein gentoo::ger ja schon mal genacht und kann das bestätigen/ergänzen...

#mb

----------

## mansursalbas

merci vielmals,

gibt es im netz eine installationsanleitung für gentoo (so muttersprache wie's geht) ?

ich glaube fast gentoo ist nicht so einfach ins blaue installiert und bevor ich den großen frust kriege würde ich schon gerne mal sehen was denn da so auf mich zukommt.

m.s.

----------

## citizen428

 *mansursalbas wrote:*   

> ich glaube fast gentoo ist nicht so einfach ins blaue installiert und bevor ich den großen frust kriege würde ich schon gerne mal sehen was denn da so auf mich zukommt.
> 
> 

 

Also wenn du der exzellenten Installationsanleitung Schritt für Schritt folgst und auch die Erklärungen dabei liest sollte die Installation auch für dich als Newbie kein Problem darstellen. 

Nachdem ich gesehen habe daß es das Installdoc nicht auf deutsch gibt und schon schon mal Sachen für Open Source Projekte überrsetzt habe: besteht Interesse an einer deutschen Version des Installdoc oder übesetzt schon jemand? Sonst würde ich mich dazu hinreissen lassen es zu übersetzen sofern es meine Zeit erlaubt.

Postet einfach mal ob ihr das sinnvoll finden würdet, IMHO sind die Englischen völlig ausreichend, aber wenn sich genug finden die ein deutsches Manual wollen...

----------

## Beforegod

Du kannst auch von einem Gentoo Nutzer die Pakete ziehen die Du brauchst und dann auf CD Brennen und dann installieren!

Btw. : Die neuen Gentoo Isos kommen mit PPPOE oder irre ich mich da?

Ein Link zu der INstallationsmethode ohne I-Net :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3490

----------

## mansursalbas

@citizen428

für mich wäre so eine übersetzung ne wirlich gute sache, ein wenig englisch ist wohl vorhanden,aber für eine gentoo-installation, also einen bereich den ich erstmals betrete ist eine übersetzung sicher absolut hilfreich.

@beforegod

kenne in meiner umgebung niemanden der überhaupt linux nutzt (ein paar wollen, bin aber in meinem kreis noch allein, werde wohl mal lugh kontakten, damit sich das ändert), somit also auch niemand der gentoo nutzt.

in dem posting verstehe ich nicht wie ich etwas in verzeichnisse kopieren soll die ich noch nicht habe. ich verstand das immer so, das ich zur installetion bereits den zugang brauch um dann überhaupt installieren zu können. so quasi netzwerk-installation. 

m.s.

----------

## cherry

@citizen:

wenn du hilfe brauchst, wär ich gerne bereit, dir zu helfen.  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

Gut, sieht so aus als bestünde Interesse an einer Übersetzung.  :Smile:  Und da ich gerne bei Projekten mithelfe die mir helfen (so wie z.B. der Speedtouch USB Treiber für FreeBSD) werd ich das wohl in Angriff nehmen, auch wenn Zeit zu den Dingen gehört von denen ich momentan nicht zuviel habe  :Wink: 

@Cherry:

Werde auf dieses Angebot sicher dankend zurückkommen! Ich werd am Wochenende vielleicht mal anfangen (obwohl ich 1000 andere Sachen machen muß) dann sehe ich in etwa wie schnell ich weiterkomme. Ich schick dir dann eine PM, ist das ok?

----------

## cherry

@citizen: 

yeppah. ist super so.  :Smile: 

ich muss nu los. bye.

----------

## Tuxboy12

bin selbst ein Newbie im Linux - Sektor.

@citizen428

Alle Newbies wären dir dankbar. Das Interesse ist mit Sicherheit Riesengroß.

Danke im voraus

Gruß

Tuxboy

----------

## mansursalbas

@alle

merci, nicht nur für die postings, das total gute angebot mit der Übersetzung (spitzenklasse), sondern auch für die erfahrung als newbie direkt gute hilfe angeboten zu bekommen.

mit so'm forum läßt sich das leben sachichma'

werde mich sobald ich mehr weiß an den kommenden linuzern (gentoozern...???..) revanchieren.

m.s.

----------

## cherry

wo du gerade da bist, mansursalbas:

http://slashdot.org/features/02/04/05/0536226.shtml?tid=106

das dürfte dir, denke ich, helfen. sorry, ist leider englisch, aber selbst wenn es nur ein walk-through ist, um persönliche eindrücke wiederzugeben, ist es sehr informativ - und an manchen stellen eine erläuterung der installation instructions.

----------

## cirad

"ich verstand das immer so, das ich zur installetion bereits den zugang brauch um dann überhaupt installieren zu können. so quasi netzwerk-installation."

Du hast drei Stages: stage1, stage2, stage3.

Zuerst bootest du von CD und hast ein relativ minimales System im Textmodus. Dort richtest du Partitionen und eigentlich das Netz ein. Der Punkt entfällt bei dir dann wohl.

Auf die Partitionen kannst du stage1, stage2 oder stage3 entpacken. stage1 ist das minimalste System das nötig ist. Installierst du nur stage1, kannst du danach aus dem Inet die weiteren Pakete ziehen und compilieren (lassen!).

Installierst du stage2, wird nur stage3 auf dem Inet gezogen und compiliert. Was auch immer du machst, du landest nach der Installation immer in stage3 (wenn du dich an die Anleitung hälst).

Installierst du direkt stage3 von CD, brauchst du nicht ins Internet. Du hast dann aber den Nachteil, daß stage2 und stage3 nicht aus dem Netz gezogen und optimiert compiliert werden. (Das kannst du aber nachholen, wenn du es denn willst.)

Nach stage3 (was du direkt installierst) hast du ein System mit genau den Programmen, die jeder andere Gentoo-User auch hat. Was dir jetzt noch fehlt, ist ppp und rp-pppoe, die du ziehen solltest. Diese konfigurierst du und hast danach auch Internet und kannst dann ganz normal mit emerge Pakete installieren wie jeder andere auch.

Da du wohl ein Zweit-OS hast, kannst du Gentoo erstmal normal installieren (die Sachen mit dem Netz nicht beachten) und dich dann später um DSL kümmern.

Soweit die Theorie, so stelle ich es mir zumindest vor. (:

----------

## mansursalbas

@cirad

servus Dir,

bist ja überall ... fein !!

was macht deine temporäre belästigung ?

@all

kann ich die partitionen auch im vorfeld einrichten ?

welche iso ist die mit der ich die stages auch habe, die "mir'e" hat etwa 200MB, ich denke doch das gentoo wenig mehr ist, und bei meinem install geht ab netzkonfiguration nix mehr (vielleicht auch unkenntnis, oder schlicht überlesen).

wenn da  bei mir die falsche iso liegt wäre ein link prima.

m.s.

----------

## maystorm

 *mansursalbas wrote:*   

> habe gentoo runtergeladen und benötige dann ja während der installation internet und da liegt er, der begrabene hund.
> 
> habe dsl (t-online), kein lan.
> 
> links (gut wär muttersprache) sind extrem willkommen.

 

Hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4416

----------

## mansursalbas

danke für das,

werde dies posting genau lesen und dann später evtl.(wohl eher sicher) auftauchende fragen stellen, für'n newbie heist so'n text ja auch vokabeln lernen.

m.s.

----------

## mansursalbas

bereits counted  :Wink: 

m.s.

----------

